# Income while crusing?



## brady5 (Sep 23, 2008)

I am looking for people who have a source of income while crusing. Not really looking for info about retirement based income, just supplimental income ideas.

I would like to hear some of your success stories.

What do you do for income?
What are "in-demand" skills that are a source of income while cruising?


----------



## travler37 (Mar 30, 2007)

Learn to weld stainless and aluminum.
Post a sighn on the stern that says welding.

Forget about income.Just "CHARGE: what they can afford.. 
You will work for Rooster Bullits...And enjoy it.... 

Mark


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Scuba bottom cleaning and check out the running gear mayb even underwater welder. Rigger? think of things you have needed that isnt that common so you can charge a good bit for a small problem thats hard to get to.


----------



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

So much of it depends on where you want to cruise and how much income you need. Do your homework about outsiders working without a VISA and also insurance. There are some places that will not tolerate that. You don't want to lose your boat for a few extra dollars.


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

I use my computer to generate surveying & engineering calcs & data....have income anywhere I have internet comm.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Also, anyone handy with engines and other mechanical stuff, and/or good with electronics and software will likely find it possible to earn/barter along the way.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Interest income? Even a little bit of investment income would be a good thing to have. Of course there's 2 problems with that, making the money to invest and knowing where to put it (especially these days).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TIG and MIG welders don't travel well on small sailboat... either do the supplies necessary to run them.


travler37 said:


> Learn to weld stainless and aluminum.
> Post a sighn on the stern that says welding.
> 
> Forget about income.Just "CHARGE: what they can afford..
> ...


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

If there is good, easy money to be had, a lot of people would be doing it. And if there is a lot of money, the local gov't will be looking for you for working without a permit.

So you will need a task that few people can do and that can easily fly under the radar.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Also, it should require a minimal amount of equipment and materials. Welding is fine if you have a shop, but not so good if you're based on a boat. Diesel engine repair might be a good choice, since you'd probably be carrying most of the tools required anyways, and they're not going to take up a lot of extra space as a result. However, materials and repair parts are a problem for a traveling diesel maintenance person. 

Writing is an excellent profession for a cruising sailor... but requires skills that most do not have, and is a hard way to make a living for most.

A lot of the IT professions can be done with relatively minimal equipment...since many would require just a laptop and a decent internet connection. This works when you're in ports with decent internet access, but isn't as viable if you're anchored out or on passage.


xort said:


> If there is good, easy money to be had, a lot of people would be doing it. And if there is a lot of money, the local gov't will be looking for you for working without a permit.
> 
> So you will need a task that few people can do and that can easily fly under the radar.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

My plan for income while cruising is to do some freelance writing. As noted earlier, this is not for everyone and a very hard way to earn money. I think this will work for me because this is what I have been doing fulltime for the past 13 years.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Have talked with a few mechanic'c who live a board and there was one thing which would really boost their income that was an injector testor. As well have learned from these fellows that they want for nothing, as they are always busy no matter where the port. Asked about problems with the locals in doing such work, they said never had any, but have been referred by the locals to help others.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

m u s t u s e s e a r c h b u t t o n ............g a s p


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I know an easy job that any cruiser can do, it requires no equipment investment, it requires very little time and generates about $1000/week.


It's


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry Xort, being a manwhore isn't an option for most of us...  :laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher


xort said:


> I know an easy job that any cruiser can do, it requires no equipment investment, it requires very little time and generates about $1000/week.
> 
> It's


----------



## 75R20 (Jun 20, 2008)

*making enough to enjoy lying on the deck*

Diesel/Gas engine repair is good as is HVACR in tropical climates. I would also look into computer repair and/or software service/support. If you can successfully disassemble and reassemble a laptop....you are golden.

Kary
#49080


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Sorry Xort, being a manwhore isn't an option for most of us...  :laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher


I said it's an easy job ANY cruiser can do...even you 

It's


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

NauticalFishwife said:


> So much of it depends on where you want to cruise and how much income you need. Do your homework about outsiders working without a VISA and also insurance. There are some places that will not tolerate that. You don't want to lose your boat for a few extra dollars.


Any examples. What exactly will they not let you do where?


----------



## brady5 (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone have specific examples of IT work they have done while cruising? I work in the IT field now and it would be interesting to hear from some of you that have done this while cruising. Types of IT work you performed, locations, typical rates you charged, etc...


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a Cousin IT. he's into hairdressing. there could be some income in haircuts for cruisers.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

xort, it is a good skill to have but at least in most (all?) US states, cutting hair without a barber's license is a MAJOR no no. Barbers are supposedly the world's second oldest guild, and you'd have to work very quietly if it was in a regulated area. "Professional license" required.


----------

